# red,green,blue,gold wires. HELP!



## thalin

alright, i have these really crappy headphones and i cut the cord in half so i could solder the jack side of the headphones to a RCA jack. i know how to do this but the colors of the wires are strange to me, i dont know what they do.

 all i need to know is what color wires do what.
 usually red=right, white=left, copper=ground







i have these painted wires though and i dont know which ones are which.
 there is:

 RED
 GREEN
 BLUE
 COPPER

 RED and BLUE are in the same cord.

 GREEN and COPPER are in the other cord

 please help


----------



## soloz2

if you have a multimeter just set it to a continuity check and take a look at the end with the plug still attached. You can check what color corresponds to ground, left and right. Then you'll know what goes where on your new plug


----------



## warrior05

I don't understand why you would solder RCA jacks (I assume you really meant to say plugs) on but...

 If I had to guess, this would be the layout:

 Right signal = Red
 Right ground = Blue

 Left signal = Green
 Left ground = Copper

 As suggested however, it would be best to test with a multimeter.


----------

